# Récupérer une sauvegarde iPhone



## Benzemax (9 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

je crois n'avoir pas trouvé de sujet qui puisse répondre à mon problème, je me permets donc d'en créer un pour vous le soumettre, et voir s'il est possible d'y trouver une solution.

Hier, mon iPhone 5 est tombé au sol. L'écran est alors devenu noir, mais le téléphone semble toujours fonctionner puisque quand je le branche sur chargeur, j'entends le son d'activation du chargeur. Mais, l'écran étant intégralement noir, je n'ai bien évidemment plus aucun accès à l'interface du téléphone. Fort heureusement, j'avais fait une sauvegarde le matin même.
J'ai alors récupéré un iPhone 6, j'y ai introduit ma puce, et je me suis connecté sur mon cloud. Cependant, je n'arrive pas à récupérer la sauvegarde de mon iPhone précédent (l'iPhone 5 à l'écran noir). 

Comment faire s'il vous plaît ? merci


----------



## PJG (9 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum.
Je n'ai pas d'iPhone, mais tu peux regarder ici, si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait.


----------



## Benzemax (10 Décembre 2019)

Parfait, merci beaucoup


----------



## Andrew0701 (7 Janvier 2020)

Regarde le version aussi de la sauvegarde sur iCloud.com depuis un ordinateur 
Ça meus que la compatibilité de ton 5 ne soit pas bon pour ton 6
Bonne chance


----------

